# No Respect For Fellow Boaters



## crowsox (Aug 23, 2005)

I was in the Land Cut, Rocky Slough Area and it was extra crowded due to the 2 tourny's that were going on. That isnt my issue, we have plenty of water down here for people to waste their time at. What ****** me off is that I was anchored up on a protected spoil with an older man and his son who havent been fishing in 10 years trying to find some fish in the windy conditions we had. The particular spoil I was anchored on has a very productive rock pile inside of it so I anchored on the sand bar adjacent to the rocks and let out about 20 yards of anchor rope so that we could cast to the edge of the rocks. The first cast I hook up. As I go to make my second cast I look behind me and about that time a blue new water runs between me and my anchor and jumps the sand bar and cuts my anchor rope then turns north and runs right over the rock pile we were fishing. Right on that boats tail was what I assume was his buddy in an aluminum flat bottom, he runs right in his prop wash over my now cut anchor rope and then the rocks as well. This was the last straw for the day for me. I had numerous people run with in casting distance of me in the cut as well and once that happened in that cove off that spoil I went home before I got run over the next time. My partner was on the south shoreline of baffin the same morning and a very well respected guide burned him up twice within 20 yards of him making a wade. I know when running the south shoreline of baffin you have little room for error but the particular area he was in there was plenty of room for him to wade and her to run her boat with out ruining his spot that has been producing fish for the both of us for the past month.

It has gotten to the point where it is not even worth going out on the weekends anymore because of all the ignorant people that are out there. For the guy that burned me up and cut my anchor rope; first off you are extremely lucky you or your partner did not hit those rocks, with the water level as low as it was this past weekend, second of all you owe me a new anchor rope you S.O.B. (I'll wait for my check in the mail lol)

I have spent countless hours on baffin marking rocks, finding safe trails and learning the bay as best I could but I ALWAYS try to be as courteous as I can when passing fellow boaters or waders. Sometimes I wish some of these people that have no idea what they are doing would run over some rocks and lose their lower units so that they would figure out that you cant just go balls to the wall where ever you want down here like they can in POC and other places where ignorant boaters have invaded over these past 10-20 years.

For you guys that dont know any safe trails, I'll tell you exactly where you need to run next time you are heading to land cut, hug the west shoreline from just south of Penascal all the way to Rocky Slough... you're welcome!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear yet another story of this kind of behavior. While it's not nearly so bad around the Galveston Bay complex, it is happening here too. I've seen all the responses about firearms, flares, putting out a throwdown cork with a long wire or braid leader to entangle the prop, etc, etc, but have now decided what I will do. The largest, loudest air horn I can find will be accompanying me on my next wade or boat trip. That should provide an adequate wake-up call.

Yeah, I know, better have a back up...


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

If someone would have ran my anchor rope over, having a kid on board or not, I would have followed the other boat home and had a few "words" with the operator so they would be **** sure not to let something like that happen again. Things like that get my blood boiling.


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

Had a wave runner Saturday try and cut between me and the shoreline, waved my arms for him to go around and he finally did. He turned around and stared at me the whole time then finally flipped me off and take off.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

One of these days the karma gods will smile upon you and will reward you by letting you see one get stuck. It's a GREAT feeling!


----------



## crowsox (Aug 23, 2005)

Funny thing was earlier that day a buddy of mine pulled up next to me in the cut saying his anchor came untied and wanted to know if I had an extra one. I did so I let him borrow my extra(hoping the fishing gods would smile on me and give me some good fortune) and 2 hours later that yea-who cut mine off


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Were you able to retrieve your anchor?


----------



## crowsox (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah it was in about 5" of water on a sand bar


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

********


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Yea this past weekend down there was pretty busy. Worse than Memorial Day Weekend. There were over 25 boats in the hole on Sat most of morning to mid-day.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

that would leave me FUMING!!!    they'll push it too far one day and learn their lesson.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

How many female guides are fishing Baffin???

And that suxs about what happened, I think most die hards just stay home on the weekend if possible. I went out Memorial day weekend for a wade and it was a whose whose of "Richards heads".


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

If I can I try to only go out during the week to avoid this and if it is a weekend and I want to go and the seas aren't too bad I'll just go offshore.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Seems like their is a similar story every week.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Steel cable as rope may not work as well but I'm sure he will understand what he hit next time


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

fwoodwader said:


> How many female guides are fishing Baffin???


There was one selling her Curlew on here recentley. I hope it wasn't her!


----------



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

Your a better man then I am, If someone cut my anchor line he would definitively get a confrontation!!!!!!!! Sorry to hear what happened.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

It was Sally Moffet, the only female guide on Baffin. There, I said it.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

*Combat Fishing*

I recently read an article by Mike McBride in TSFM from March that I had missed. Combat Fishing II, excellent article should be a must read for bayfishing 101. "Must be the salt air." Well said Mr McBride. Sorry to hear about your experience.


----------



## hoginator (May 3, 2011)

I was fishing with my buddy and his two boys last friday in Mitchels cut when a offshore boat blew by us almost flipping our boat over. We were anchored off way out of the way for other boats to pass but that is just stupid to be flying through there just to run out in the gulf about a couple hundred yards and come back the same way..Several other boaters were yelling at the guy to slow down but i guess showing off for his girlfriend was more important....


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

**** tournament fishers. 

It's a sad state of affairs when we have to call off weekends and only fish during the week to avoid **** like this. I'm stuck at work all week, all I got are weekends.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

justletmein said:


> **** tournament fishers.
> 
> It's a sad state of affairs when we have to call off weekends and only fish during the week to avoid **** like this. I'm stuck at work all week, all I got are weekends.


Easy there señor, I fish tournaments and try to be courteous to others. It's not all of us. Most people only notice the bad ones and share it. It's kinda like a news reporter, gotta find the dirty stuff to get a story. . It is getting pretty bad on weekends, almost thinking about working on wkends so I can get a few days off during the week.

Clint


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe one of us should write a "Ethics handbook" for the new bay fisherman. I have to beleive these guys doing this **** just do not know what they are doing out there. As for the others that do know what they are doing wrong, well i will not go there. I think karma will get their ***. I truly think there is good in everyone, maybe if we start posting do's & don'ts on here it will catch on. We do have a ton of readers on here.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Yep, many just don't know any better but most just don't give hoot.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Jetpadge said:


> Maybe one of us should write a "Ethics handbook" for the new bay fisherman.


Be sure to include a chapter on common sense!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My coworker just got a boat and burned a few yakkers this weekend on the river. I looked at him all crazy and he looked at me like "what did I do?" I thought he would learn as many times as i have taken him fishing. He was just clueless.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I was fishing a shoreline Friday and had big group of Mexican guys in a ski boat drive 10 yards behind me wot 3 times! When I went to talk to them they didn't speak English so I circled around there boat a few times and made some waves, they pulled the anchor up and left! You can't tell ignorant people nothing they will continue to practice unsafe boating till it hurts em like the guys in Conroe who crashed into the bridge


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

This seems to happen in baffin and the laguna more than anywhere else. Being that im down there 30 times a year (including being in a tournament in this past weekends tournament fiasco) i saw it several times. The problem is there are those of us who know safe routes and those who dont. I see alot of boats anchored in the middle of a slim trail and as many of us know once you commit to a trail down there there is a fine line from safe to sunk. And with the amout of tournaments this time of year we all just have to deal with it. I got the palms up from a guy as i idled 75 yards away to go pick up my guys in a very rocky area. I had no choice and the 300 aint hitting a rock. I dont say a word when someone does it to me unless its dangerously close to an accident.


----------



## LaMoscaCharters (Nov 8, 2010)

my goodness. i never realized what boat traffic was until this past weekend. i fished the rockport area and it was NUTZ!! I got cut off a few times and trying to move from point A to point B without messing someone up was a feat in itself. My worst incident fo the weekend was after coming off a little channel and picking a drift, a boat just east of us idles his way kind of our direction. I assume he's going to take off and run on our east side away from our drift. NOPE....he guns it and runs 20 yards directly infront. i really wish i knew what goes through the mind of some people. 

well i guess i won't complain tooooo much about trafffic in my area after seeing the mayhem upper laguna peeps have to deal with.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Y'all should know that fishing on the weekends is a zoo, complete with a circus at the launch ramps and lots of chimpanzees zooming around on the water in a most dangerous fashion - and don't forget the WAFI (wind assisted friggin' idiots), jetskis, and the terminally lost. Two birds and a bent pole and 20 boats will come screaming up at 50 MPH. I got to where I only fish Monday through Thursday, since them yahoos mess up the water so bad.


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

crowsox said:


> I was in the Land Cut, Rocky Slough Area and it was extra crowded due to the 2 tourny's that were going on. That isnt my issue, we have plenty of water down here for people to waste their time at. What ****** me off is that I was anchored up on a protected spoil with an older man and his son who havent been fishing in 10 years trying to find some fish in the windy conditions we had. The particular spoil I was anchored on has a very productive rock pile inside of it so I anchored on the sand bar adjacent to the rocks and let out about 20 yards of anchor rope so that we could cast to the edge of the rocks. The first cast I hook up. As I go to make my second cast I look behind me and about that time a blue new water runs between me and my anchor and jumps the sand bar and cuts my anchor rope then turns north and runs right over the rock pile we were fishing. Right on that boats tail was what I assume was his buddy in an aluminum flat bottom, he runs right in his prop wash over my now cut anchor rope and then the rocks as well. This was the last straw for the day for me. I had numerous people run with in casting distance of me in the cut as well and once that happened in that cove off that spoil I went home before I got run over the next time.
> 
> Kudos to you for avoiding confrontation. It was definitely a madhouse this weekend and if your side of the story is 100% accurate then the two boats were definitely in the wrong and should be called out.
> 
> ...


Since you spend a lot of time in my area, you should stop by some afternoon for a cold beverage and we can probably help each other out about any discrepancies on "running lanes" or who the owner of the blue New Water is lol. Seriously, stop on by we don't bite.



[email protected] said:


> It was Sally Moffet, the only female guide on Baffin. There, I said it.
> 
> Great detective work there James. But her last name is now the same as mine Capt. Sally Black


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i wouldn't stop to vist at the Black's house.....you'll never get back out of the pool and they have too many dogs. 


there i said! 

:slimer::slimer: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks like there are **** poor boaters everywhere, not just POC.  Stay safe everyone.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Bassfreeks said:


> Since you spend a lot of time in my area, you should stop by some afternoon for a cold beverage and we can probably help each other out about any discrepancies on "running lanes" or who the owner of the blue New Water is lol. Seriously, stop on by we don't bite.


I have to agree about the bad advice given on the original post. All should know the west shoreline is littered with rocks. Giving such advice on an open forum in hopes of destroying someones equipment or injuring them is absolutely out of line. Thanks lagunafreeks for the correction.

As for the 2 boats called out on the OP, I saw them around 10am on saturday come by my cabin running the west edge of the landcut. I work that edge regularly this time of year and was not happy with this practice. I caught up to them around marker 2 and intended to stop them and attempt to point out their deficiencys. My fishing partner pleaded with me not to so instead i ran by them making hand signals for them to please come over to the center of the channel motioning that people try to fish that shoreline. After a few miles I sat down and began to fish when they passed, they had seen enough boats anchored on the west side to understand my signals. I waved as the passsed and mouthed thank you to them. Hopefully they learned something about fishing down there this weekend.

If we don't take the time to help others learn ettiquite on the water it will continue to get worse.

chuck


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

railbird said:


> I have to agree about the bad advice given on the original post. All should know the west shoreline is littered with rocks. Giving such advice on an open forum in hopes of destroying someones equipment or injuring them is absolutely out of line. Thanks lagunafreeks for the correction.
> 
> As for the 2 boats called out on the OP, I saw them around 10am on saturday come by my cabin running the west edge of the landcut. I work that edge regularly this time of year and was not happy with this practice. I caught up to them around marker 2 and intended to stop them and attempt to point out their deficiencys. My fishing partner pleaded with me not to so instead i ran by them making hand signals for them to please come over to the center of the channel motioning that people try to fish that shoreline. After a few miles I sat down and began to fish when they passed, they had seen enough boats anchored on the west side to understand my signals. I waved as the passsed and mouthed thank you to them. Hopefully they learned something about fishing down there this weekend.
> 
> ...


so, you weren't fishing that shoreline then or that day, but you fish it regularly?

guess i'm trying to understand your post....were you upset that they ran that open shoreline instead of just staying in the middle because it could have possibly ruined that day's fishing, even though nobody was there fishing when they ran through?


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

With the populations we have on the water now I dont think it would be such a bad idea to have a required boater safety course which would cover such issues. There are plenty new boaters who do not realize and put others in harms way even themselves. One thing I see plenty of other than the cutoffs and running near waders or between them is running in front or crossing paths with barges. You never know when issues may arise and if your dead in the water with a barge coming up things can get ugly. Shallow skiffs react differently to conditions. Not sure the term, wake wash? Someone passes you and the nose turns with the wake. I've heard of some nasty accidents because of this where limbs were removed. Not everyone is aware of all the possible situations. Kill switches are so much more important than most realize but at the same time like I said, if you're running in a traffic lane things can happen quick. There is just a bevy of possible scenarios for boaters to keep in mind and a little instruction I do not think would be bad with growing populations on the water. It's only going to keep increasing and so will the problems if not addressed. The rest is just ego and poor attitude towards others. So check yourself at the docks and leave that baggage behind. It's fishing time! Sorry if i went off on a few tangents. Much comes to mind on this topic.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

BlueHeron said:


> With the populations we have on the water now I dont think it would be such a bad idea to have a required boater safety course which would cover such issues. There are plenty new boaters who do not realize and put others in harms way even themselves.


Correct me if I am wrong, but isnt there already a required boaters education requirement out there?

And if you think about it we already have drivers education, defensive driving, licensing, registration etc... for vehicles, and it does not really do much for the idiots that are still out there.

Its dang hard to cure stupid, whether your on the water or on the road. And some people just do not have a lick of common sense period.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think boaters education is for boaters born after august 31, 1984. I was just reading about it earlier because i was going to post nearly the same thing. It should be treated like a CDL or other certification. It sucks but maybe it would help cure ignorance. Youre right on whdn you say theres no cure for stupid!


-mac-


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

It might cure ignorance, but it won't cure the "I don't give a **** about everyone else" attitude it seems a lot of these guys have.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Bottom line is most fishermen do not know how to navaigate a boat much less catch a fish. It's unfortunate but the whole world has a shallow grass burning 250mph boat. I limit my fishing to Monday thru Thursday, Fridays are the new Saturday now. Sunday evening it starts dying down.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

justletmein said:


> It might cure ignorance, but it won't cure the "I don't give a **** about everyone else" attitude it seems a lot of these guys have.


Hate to say it but people who purposely act that way will always be present and even more so these days. I dont know what happened and why the term "fellow fishermen" is not as prevalent these days. Someone mentioned we need to sport big 2coolfishing decals while on the water but im not sure that would do much good either but it may be worth trying.

-mac-


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think boaters education is for boaters born after august 31, 1984.
> 
> If thats the case, they are not very good students. I had a young guy cut me off headed to the ramp one evening. When i got to the ramp while waiting i eased up and asked him if he knew what the green and red light was on his boat, he answered, those are running lights. I asked again, do you know what they mean? He answered they are for running at night. I asked again, do you know what the green and red indicates while boating, he answered, why do you ask its not even dark out. This is my point, we need to get some education out to these guys. If for nothing else, some sanity for us old careful guys.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hate to say it but people who purposely act that way will always be present and even more so these days. I dont know what happened and why the term "fellow fishermen" is not as prevalent these days. Someone mentioned we need to sport big 2coolfishing decals while on the water but im not sure that would do much good either but it may be worth trying.
> 
> -mac-


I think "fellow fishermen" went out when the days of jeans, t shirt and canvas sneakers were the oufit of fishermen, and mitchell reels and tri-hull larson boats.

Seems like everyone has to have a $40000 go fast boat to match their $100 quick dry fishing outfits and $300 fishing glasses and their $500 fishing rods! lol

We have become a "ME first!", "I'M Better!" type society it seems and people just dont seem to care about what their actions cause others.

btw, Ive got a couple of 2cool stickers on my boat windshield!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hah, i noticed my buddy had his running lights cover on backwards so the green was on the left, i took it off and put it back on the correct way and he said "why does it matter?" 
SERIOUSLY? Coming and going!


-mac-


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> so, you weren't fishing that shoreline then or that day, but you fish it regularly?
> 
> guess i'm trying to understand your post....were you upset that they ran that open shoreline instead of just staying in the middle because it could have possibly ruined that day's fishing, even though nobody was there fishing when they ran through?


Well no! First off i wasn't mad, i was concerned the boater was going to mess up fishing for everyone who might come in behind the guy. My cabin is at the north end of the landcut (the beginning from his direction of travel). I actually didn't feel upset at all. I only wanted to educate the 2 boaters who were driving over the only side people fish in the landcut. After they followed me awhile they realized that boats were only fishing the shoreline they were running. Finally, i was hoping to get them, off the shoreline long enough so i would get a mile or 2 of shoreline unmolested to start my drift. I usually drift 2-5 miles of the west shoreline looking for trout and reds.

If you are not familiar with the landcut, you wouldn't understand the situation. After they drove a few miles, it appeared they got the picture.


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

I had a weird thing happen to me while at the north jetti, I was anchored and catching trout when aboat came up behind my boat and ask me if he could tie onto the back of my boat, the guy said he did not have a anchor. I told him **** no


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

railbird said:


> Well no! First off i wasn't mad, i was concerned the boater was going to mess up fishing for everyone who might come in behind the guy. My cabin is at the north end of the landcut (the beginning from his direction of travel). I actually didn't feel upset at all. I only wanted to educate the 2 boaters who were driving over the only side people fish in the landcut. After they followed me awhile they realized that boats were only fishing the shoreline they were running. Finally, i was hoping to get them, off the shoreline long enough so i would get a mile or 2 of shoreline unmolested to start my drift. I usually drift 2-5 miles of the west shoreline looking for trout and reds.
> 
> If you are not familiar with the landcut, you wouldn't understand the situation. After they drove a few miles, it appeared they got the picture.


Born and raised down there, just dont get why you would get concerned about a boat traveling some where, especially when you werent fishing it or planned it that particular moment...

Kind of like me saying, nobody please motor through eastflats or KRS because I may wade or drift those flats tomorrow...

Personally I wouldnt cruise that shoreline for other reasons, but I sure wouldnt go out of my way to flag someone down and educate them with the reasons you just stated....self entitelment seems to come to play in that situation.

Kind of crazy, no?

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

So, talking to a friend & fishing buddy today about this, he is a big trout fisherman, thinks eventually laws will have to be passed to keep traveling boats in the channels until they exit to where they want to fish. Way to many people running through risky areas that also hold big trout. With the # of boats on the waters today, we all can learn to control our egos ( & possibly save equipment & lives in the process )
JUST MY $ .02


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

If you are not willing to help others learn the area, you should not get upset when someone doesn't understand the area. I try to be part of the solution down there. If that makes me a self entitled individual then so be it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Referring to trailer rigs post, not a horrible idea, sure im not the only one that thinks this would help things (other than fist fighting, shooting flare guns, throwing weights/lures at offenders etc). Im sure this could be a seperate thread and im sure it already has to an extent been a discussion on here. Shallow draft boats are great but can be abused like anything so this may happen. Just because someone owns a ferrari doesnt mean they are entitled to drive it 180 mph on public roads. Give me hell if you want. The idiots are doing this, not the boats but the boats help them. Even the operators of big boats that draft more than a foot try to run in areas they shouldnt. Theyre running aground all over. Its just an issue of blatant ignorance AND people not giving a ****. Most of us just want to go fishing and have fun, its not fun having to hide the fact youre catching fish and constantly looking over your shoulder when wading to make sure some idiots not going to run over you. Wheres the "coastal fishing for dummies" book? 


-mac-


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> Born and raised down there, just dont get why you would get concerned about a boat traveling some where, especially when you werent fishing it or planned it that particular moment...
> 
> Kind of like me saying, nobody please motor through eastflats or KRS because I may wade or drift those flats tomorrow...
> 
> ...


I agree with Railbird. People do not need to run shorelines unless the weather creates a safety issue requiring them to do so.

Most of the dang boats I see running every possible piece of shoreline are in much larger boats than mine and I DO NOT run shorelines under normal circumstances.

These people that do it for no particular reason are being rude to others who may want to fish that particular stretch later. Running a shoreline, IMO, negatively affects fish behavior. It can run schooled up fish out of shallows and at the very least, make them less likely to bite, at least for a period of time.

Running a shoreline just because you don't plan on fishing it, sucks. Someone else may have wanted to and you thought since you weren't gonna fish it so what! Talk about people thinking they're entitled.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

railbird said:


> If you are not willing to help others learn the area, you should not get upset when someone doesn't understand the area. I try to be part of the solution down there. If that makes me a self entitled individual then so be it.


Rail, didnt mean it that way, but just trying to understand your views.

We'll just leave it at that and maybe one day share a frosty beverage.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Cork & Jig said:


> I agree with Railbird. People do not need to run shorelines unless the weather creates a safety issue requiring them to do so.
> 
> Most of the dang boats I see running every possible piece of shoreline are in way bigger boats than mine and I DO NOT run shorelines under normal circumstances. These people that do it for no particular reason are being rude to others who may want to fish that particular stretch later. Running a shoreline, IMO, negatively affects fish behavior. It can run fish out of shallows and at the very least, make them less likely to bite, at least for a period of time.
> 
> Talk about people thinking they're entitled.


How can you assume what will happen hours, days later, a boat passes, fish may scatter, they work back...

I say again, if you agree, I will post when im headed to the LC, east flats or even shamrock, I would like for all boaters to know this so they may not run shorelines or the flats at all so it will not ruin the fishing for me in a few days....

See how crazy that sounds?

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

This may be abstract thinking but when on a deer lease that many people share and you know where guys are hunting do you traipse around their area and scare their deer? Crawl up in their blind and ask if they shot anything? Hell no! Its not exactly the same situation on the water but in a way it is. Common sense will help everyone but we all know not all people with a boat know what theyre doing. They know others are out there, its not like waders and others in boats are hiding in the bushes. I dont care what anyone says about catching fish after a boat passes, its not cool to run close to others and definitely not ok to drive around looking for others that are catching fish, its dumb. This response was not intended for anyone in particular unless you like to ruin others fishing experience or have ruined a fellow fishermans trip by doing something stupid and not learning from your mistakes. Its not hard to figure out whats generally acceptable on the water. Thats a broad margin to fill but most could try harder. I hate to sound preachy but its all too common these days and im not the only one sick of the ignorance. 


-mac-


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Mac, you dont hunt much do you....the best camo truck is a white oilfield worker truck....critters get conditioned to the traffic, not to mention, most hunters are on blinds a good hour before a feeder goes off or a few hours before sunset, etc...

I know this because we have 3 rigs on 500ac, you can imagine the truck traffic, but we still killed critters all season long.

But I do agree with what ekse you said, potlicking, running close, etc...

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have deer in my back yard (probably hogs too as we speak with five dogs in my front yard running loose), drive a white oilfield truck (see wildlife all day, turkeys strutting around hens fifty feet from my door) and hunt dove in my work clothes and shoot limits nearly every time. 
Yep
Not trying to be wise but you asked!
















-mac-


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

LaMoscaCharters said:


> ... I got cut off a few times and trying to move from point A to point B without messing someone up was a feat in itself ...


And it's all the more difficult when the structure prevents you from running "all that bay".

I see so many boating threads talkin' about "all that water some guy had, and he still ran right through us". The sad, self-entitled fact is that where shallow bars, rocks, pilings, and ruins prevent a wide berth ... *the guys who don't KNOW the system always seem to be the first to point out the "flaws" the boater made.*

There is a right and wrong way to pass around or even through wading or anchored fisherman - right is behind the wade with as much berth as possible while at the same time keeping you and your crew safe ... but this mine mine mine mine attitude keeps the ration and logic to a minimum.

Oh the stories I could contribute here ... esp. regarding last weekend (yeah I saw you boys, yeah I see you staring, yeah I see your one-fingered salutes - did you know you were wading the only channel for miles where the surrounding water depth is 6", you didn't, ok, well get out of the boat and learn the water) ... it's worse and worse every weekend and worse and worse every year.

*I'm not saying this applies to the OP's original topic*, certianly the ignorant ruin everything for everyone, but this is a very valid point.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Sweetness, didnt take it as "being wise"....

Funny how them critters get use to traffic...

I fished bayou vista memorial weekend, madhouse to say the least, had a guy in a skiff motor through us and a bank right where we were casting, as they left, the bite stopped for a bit, then turned right back on shortly after....few trout and limit of slot reds...

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> Sweetness, didnt take it as "being wise"....
> 
> Funny how them critters get use to traffic...
> 
> ...


Its all good oso! Love being out in the country all day, the animals definitely get used to vehicles. Love the outdoors but not people invading the space when they dont need to.

-mac-


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

From the perspective of a relatively new boater to the area... Any time somebody points out what I'm doing wrong in an area I would definitely appreciate it given its being done in the right manner. I know a lot of people who weren't brought up fishing, and they don't know or understand the basics. They may do something or go somewhere that they shouldn't and have no idea why it is wrong. If nobody takes the time to educate these people you're just part of the problem...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolut said:


> From the perspective of a relatively new boater to the area... Any time somebody points out what I'm doing wrong in an area I would definitely appreciate it given its being done in the right manner. I know a lot of people who weren't brought up fishing, and they don't know or understand the basics. They may do something or go somewhere that they shouldn't and have no idea why it is wrong. If nobody takes the time to educate these people you're just part of the problem...


Definitely cool of you to be willing to learn. Nothing to be ashamed of! Lots of people should know better but dont try to learn and some couldnt care less.

-mac-


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> Sweetness, didnt take it as "being wise"....
> 
> Funny how them critters get use to traffic...
> 
> ...


See, that's the difference, I ain't fishing for a couple of reds and a couple of trout. That's way below my expectations. Say what you want, it definitely affects the fish that I'm after, though.

I just think it's completely selfish for people to run the dang shorelines without a reason. What happened to the philosophy of running deep and fishing shallow? If you don't understand that, then I can't help you.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Cork & Jig said:


> See, that's the difference, I ain't fishing for a couple of reds and a couple of trout. That's way below my expectations. Say what you want, it definitely affects the fish that I'm after, though.
> 
> I just think it's completely selfish for people to run the dang shorelines without a reason. What happened to the philosophy of running deep and fishing shallow? If you don't understand that, then I can't help you.


i didn't ask for any help and i'm not expecting the help either....

your expectations are far more better than mine, i'm just glad to be on the water, i have nothing else to prove in life...if my family is happy with a few reds and trout then so be it, i've had plenty of glory days, but i hate to break it to you, not everyone fishes for the same reason, some of us are just lucky to get out.

But i will say again, when i decide to head south, i will post up to make sure nobody runs a few areas i like to fish down there, i'll give you guys a few days notice so you can make other plans, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

railbird said:


> If you are not willing to help others learn the area, you should not get upset when someone doesn't understand the area. I try to be part of the solution down there. If that makes me a self entitled individual then so be it.


Railbird has been instrumental in me learning the landcut and 9 mile hole area. Due to him, I am usually very successful down there and it has become my favorite place to fish. He will go out of his way to help you any way possible and never has steered me wrong. He also always has plenty of beer at his cabin if I every run out lol.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Railbird has been instrumental in me learning the landcut and 9 mile hole area. Due to him, I am usually very successful down there and it has become my favorite place to fish. He will go out of his way to help you any way possible and never has steered me wrong. He also always has plenty of beer at his cabin if I every run out lol.


and i don't doubt that at all, i'm always willing to learn as well...

the problem is trying to anticipate the futre, both Railbird and Cork&jig alluded to this...they are wanting to educate folks about running said shoreline because at one point in the near future, someone MIGHT fish somewhere on that part of the shoreline...

you can't control everyone's actions because you feel someone MIGHT fish that shoreline down the cut somewhere at MM7, MM9 and so on.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

If it doesn't start here, it'll never start. Public humiliation is a strong motivational tool, so let's all make the effort to "out" the knuckleheads that are causing all this pain.

Most of us have phones with cameras, keep it as handy as possible, and let's photograph them in action. This site is so big, even if *THEY* don't come here, someone who knows them does, and we'll get names to the culprits. That might not fix it all, but if it works like a red light camera, it'll help.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess i should try this again....

This time of year there are anywhere from 50-75 boats trying to fish the west shoreline of the landcut every day. Usually from daylight till around 10 am boats are lined up like a parking lot down there. The 2 boats i referenced in my post were loaded with cabin gear and appeared to be heading to a floater rental. ( made an assumption to that effect based on past experience ) I had been waiting for all the morning croud to clear out so i could make a drift down the edge without bothering all the weekend warriors and guides. (its also tough to go around a boat every 50 yards and actually get any fishing done) I was in the process of getting in the boat to do just that when they passed. I decided to head farther south because the water i entended to fish right then had just been buggered up. I decided to head south in hopes they would move out in the channel after they saw a few boats on the drop and i could find some "vrgin sholeline after they figured it out. Well after following for 4 miles and following watching them continue to go around achored boats abnd return to the edge and burn it. I decided to catch up to them and politely ask they refrain from this behavior because it absolutely doesn't help with sight fishing the edge for trophy trout (cloud water is more difficult to sight fish). Which was my intention. I figuered if i followed them any longer there wouldn't be any unmolested shoeline left.

I only fish the icw about 6 weeks a year, so it really doesn't effect me how people run. My point is very simple in my op here. If you see people who seem to be lost on the water or don't really understand the area, take the time to explain and be helpful when you can. If you don't it will never get better.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Railbird has been instrumental in me learning the landcut and 9 mile hole area. Due to him, I am usually very successful down there and it has become my favorite place to fish. He will go out of his way to help you any way possible and never has steered me wrong. He also always has plenty of beer at his cabin if I every run out lol.


What kind of beer? Where is this cabin?


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I think photographs would slow down the tide of ignorant actions. We could have a "wall of shame" and maybe it will help filter out said actions.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

pmgoffjr said:


> I think photographs would slow down the tide of ignorant actions. We could have a "wall of shame" and maybe it will help filter out said actions.


X2 let's make a wall of shame!!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Wall of Shame would be great, but from what I understand some pics/vids have already been removed from 2cool when it was done before. 

1) Mandatory boater education for those who just don't know better. 
2) Wall of Shame for those who do know better and don't care. 
3) 2cool sponsored gang of thugs in Coral shirts show up at the house of repeat offenders.


----------



## go shallower (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds like the west shoreline should be a L.I.F.A . (WPP) A LIFA would be a defined managerial area located within the Texas inland coastal waters. A LIFA would be open to all users and methods of access, however running motorized craft outside of designated access lanes would be prohibited. The engine of a motorized craft must be turned off and raised if possible. The use of electric trolling motors in these areas would be allowed. HORSE****


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

go shallower said:


> Sounds like the west shoreline should be a L.I.F.A . (WPP) A LIFA would be a defined managerial area located within the Texas inland coastal waters. A LIFA would be open to all users and methods of access, however running motorized craft outside of designated access lanes would be prohibited. The engine of a motorized craft must be turned off and raised if possible. The use of electric trolling motors in these areas would be allowed. HORSE****


Trolls are predictable.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

go shallower said:


> Sounds like the west shoreline should be a L.I.F.A . (WPP) A LIFA would be a defined managerial area located within the Texas inland coastal waters. A LIFA would be open to all users and methods of access, however running motorized craft outside of designated access lanes would be prohibited. The engine of a motorized craft must be turned off and raised if possible. The use of electric trolling motors in these areas would be allowed. HORSE****


go take your wittle PP somewhere else.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

go shallower said:


> Sounds like the west shoreline should be a L.I.F.A . (WPP) A LIFA would be a defined managerial area located within the Texas inland coastal waters. A LIFA would be open to all users and methods of access, however running motorized craft outside of designated access lanes would be prohibited. The engine of a motorized craft must be turned off and raised if possible. The use of electric trolling motors in these areas would be allowed. HORSE****


Go to Florida


----------



## Luketofish (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is my personal opinion on this subject. I am not by any means what you would call an experienced boater as I didn't have the pleasure of growing up fishing with a boat. I bought my boat about four years ago. The way I see it is you should run the channels and stay as far away from what you would consider good fishing spots whether you are going to fish them or not so you can avoid disturbing not only fish but also the bay habitat. When I get to a spot I want to fish I slowly troll or putt in the area even if there is no one fishing the area. It's not trying to predict the future of someone maybe fishing there later rather than having a little common courtesy and sense to not disturb areas you don't need too. That's the way I see it, it may be wrong but that is what I do.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Luketofish said:


> Here is my personal opinion on this subject. I am not by any means what you would call an experienced boater as I didn't have the pleasure of growing up fishing with a boat. I bought my boat about four years ago. The way I see it is you should run the channels and stay as far away from what you would consider good fishing spots whether you are going to fish them or not so you can avoid disturbing not only fish but also the bay habitat. When I get to a spot I want to fish I slowly troll or putt in the area even if there is no one fishing the area. It's not trying to predict the future of someone maybe fishing there later rather than having a little common courtesy and sense to not disturb areas you don't need too. That's the way I see it, it may be wrong but that is what I do.


Its not wrong at all, that's what I and all of my friends do as well.

Clint


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about another story of this kind of behavior, No Respect!!


----------



## go shallower (Jan 12, 2012)

railbird said:


> Trolls are predictable.


troll ,yeah right.i guess you missed my (horse****)comment after the wpp definition of a L.I.F.A. but this sounds alot what your trying to preach here.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

go shallower ...

Don't take offense, trying to talk to anyone on this board is like arguing with an entity that's half wife half tree trunk half goat. Humor is lost. Rational thought is missing. Your posts aren't even read, only the few parts of your posts that strike a chord will be used to skewer you, ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> go shallower ...
> 
> Don't take offense, trying to talk to anyone on this board is like arguing with an entity that's half wife half tree trunk half goat. Humor is lost. Rational thought is missing. Your posts aren't even read, only the few parts of your posts that strike a chord will be used to skewer you, ha ha ha ha ha ...


I like this ALOT! Green to you my friend!

Clint


----------

